# help with my rhinestone templates!!!



## crystal84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi

I have been making rhinestone transfers by hand for t shirts etc for about a year now. My buisness is growing and i am finding it impossible to make everything by hand now. I want to buy a heat press, cutter and software to be able to make the templates so i can make the transfers from them but am totally at a loss about what to buy. Could anyone recommend the best things for me to get to be able to do this.
Looking forward to hearing from you
Crystal x


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Crystal,

I asked that question recently, there is a post on this forum with a list of different rhinestone software and you can check it out and determine what will work best for you.

April


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Serenity10 said:


> Crystal,
> 
> I asked that question recently, there is a post on this forum with a list of different rhinestone software and you can check it out and determine what will work best for you.
> 
> April


 
Yep.... and here is the thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

I chose to go w/ the Groove-E from KNK.
599.99 for the cutter & software....and awesome free videos & tech support!
(got it from Sandy McCauley)

I also have the Graphtec CE-5000-60 cutter/plotter. (995.00 including the stand - purchased _on sale_ over 2 years ago from Accugraphic Sales in Apopka FL)
And I use the FuntimeDeluxe 2010 software w/ this particular cutter.
(purchased my Funtime at Paperthreads for 109.00 - used a 10.00 off coupon)

I would suggest - like April did - to go to the thread and read about all of the different cutters and rhinestone software.


----------



## crystal84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for your helpful replies !!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, what Ashamutt said, Sandy's help is second to none!


----------

